# Ecsa registration letter



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi friends ,

I have received a mail from ECSA regarding my registration as Candidate Engineering Technician. The mail says i will receive a original registration letter with in 8 weeks but its been more than 14 weeks. I don't think I will receive it any time soon.

I already have a education evaluation letter from ECSA ( pdf file with ECSA letter head ).

My query is ,can I apply for CSV with these Email document from ECSA? I have other listed documents (SAQA, MEDICAL ,PCC) ready and also offer letter.

I find here lot of successful application from people with (IITPSA )computer backgrounds but only few people with ECSA registration.It has taken more than 1.5 years to process with ECSA evaluation and registration.

Please advice

THANK YOU


----------



## derockzy (Aug 31, 2015)

rajeswar2015 said:


> Hi friends ,
> 
> I have received a mail from ECSA regarding my registration as Candidate Engineering Technician. The mail says i will receive a original registration letter with in 8 weeks but its been more than 14 weeks. I don't think I will receive it any time soon.
> 
> ...


You do not need ECSA certificate. What the gazette says is that you present a proof that you are in the process of registration with ECSA. You can call ECSA call centre to request by email, a letter showing that you have started the registration process with them. A printed copy of that is sufficient. I hope this helps.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

That's correct. My CSV was granted on the basis of the letter of application, no certificate required


----------



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply

I have received the ECSA registration letter through e-mail and also will receive its hard copy soon.

I was informed here in India , i have to apply for visa with original registration only. I think place to place the norms changes, even though there is general guidance.

Hope I will apply for the CS Visa ,soon

Thanks


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

rajeswar2015 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> I have received the ECSA registration letter through e-mail and also will receive its hard copy soon.
> 
> ...



You do not need to provide an original certificate of accreditation. 

You need to show written evidence from the body (a scanned copy is fine) that you have made an application to register and that you meet the requirements in terms of experience and qualifications.

I still haven't received a certificate of accreditation from SACNASP but I submitted the above document and my CSV was granted on this basis.


----------



## sammisossa (Oct 12, 2016)

@Oyibopeppeh congrats on your CSV , wanted to find out did you also submit a confirmation of skills when you applied or you included Immigration Directive 22 . thanks


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

The agent at the VFS office in Edinburgh (UK) was pretty clued up and accepted the copy of the SACNASP letter confirming my application and skills. No certificate needed.

I did take along a copy of Directive 22 but it wasn't required.


----------



## sammisossa (Oct 12, 2016)

Awesome thank you for the feedback , my cousin is also trying to register with SACNASP


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Tell your cousin to keep on top of them. It took them just under 4 weeks to get the letter back to me.


----------



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

Update :

I received my ECSA registration certificate yesterday .Will try to apply for CS Visa soon

Thanks


----------



## spreddy (Feb 6, 2017)

rajeswar2015 said:


> Update :
> 
> I received my ECSA registration certificate yesterday .Will try to apply for CS Visa soon
> 
> Thanks



Congratulations Mr. Rajeswaran for your successful ECSA Registration and All the best for SA CSV..
I am also from India and a Civil Engineer with B.Tech & received my SAQA evaluation and now preparing to file ECSA application.

In this regard a few good words from you would be very helpful (like things to do and not to do).

Regards
Siva Prakash


----------



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi Siva,

Sorry for the late reply, you must keep few things in mind to Apply for ECSA membership

1) Be Patient during ECSA application, Go through the ECSA website and updates thoroughly , it will take a long time based on your Papers in order and correspondence with ECSA.
2) You must get your certificates Verified with an agency called MIE (Background Checks, Verifications and Screening - MIE). Check fees to be paid with MIE
3) Check your Indian University Engineering qualification is based on Washington accord, If not you must apply for Education Evaluation with ECSA. 
4)Check fee to be paid for ECSA application.Kindly Mail ECSA for any clarification.
5) Then Fill your Candidate membership form for ECSA with necessary documents and fees
5) The process will take a quiet long time and you will get a confirmation mail based on successful outcome.
6) ECSA candidate membership certificate will be sent to your address if you require.
7) Then can apply for CS visa with all the necessary documents .

Note : First you must apply for ECSA candidate membership , to be qualified for PR Engg. 
Above mentioned points are from my experience , please check the current process for any updates.

If I have missed any information, Kindly check with concerned people and respective forum members too.

Best wishes and regards


----------



## spreddy (Feb 6, 2017)

*ECSA Registration*

Hi Mr. Rajeswaran,

Thank you for sharing your info and it was very helpful for me to make an action plan.
I have contacted MIE for certificate verification and placed order for required checks & its been three weeks to be precise.
Does it take to too much time for them to verify

Can i have your contact mail id, so that i can contact you for guidance.

I really appreciate you for your time and your kind heart.


Thanks & Regards
Siva Prakash


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Goodluck on your application!


----------



## spreddy (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Mr. Rajeswaran,

Thank you for your briefing.
And I would like to discuss with you about few more things regarding ECSA educational qualification assessment.
I am in process of gathering the information for that and I found that there is no support from ECSA through on call or on mail.

So I would request you to share your feedback with ECSA. 
I am confused about the mode of payment.
I didn't find any online payment system.

Can I contact you outside this forum?
It would be very helpful for me.

Thanks and Regards
Siva Prakash Reddy



rajeswar2015 said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, you must keep few things in mind to Apply for ECSA membership
> 
> ...


----------



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi,

The applicants call the ECSA office for any clarification, but one need to be patient in getting the information.

The applicant must get the MIE verification certificate first and apply for education evaluation, use the necessary application & forms from ECSA website .Then ECSA will do the assessment and schedule a web interview for the applicant to complete the process.

The applicant should ask the concern bank to do the fee transfer from payer account to ECSA, just like NEFT.

regards,

<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## vonskyes91 (Sep 12, 2017)

derockzy said:


> You do not need ECSA certificate. What the gazette says is that you present a proof that you are in the process of registration with ECSA. You can call ECSA call centre to request by email, a letter showing that you have started the registration process with them. A printed copy of that is sufficient. I hope this helps.



My registration with ECSA is currently in progress, I contacted ECSA via email to get a letter confirming my registration and a critical skills letter. I got a response saying "ECSA only assist members registered as professionals with critical skills letter". What do i do? this critical skills letter was listed as one of the requirements for the CSV application.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

vonskyes91 said:


> My registration with ECSA is currently in progress, I contacted ECSA via email to get a letter confirming my registration and a critical skills letter. I got a response saying "ECSA only assist members registered as professionals with critical skills letter". What do i do? this critical skills letter was listed as one of the requirements for the CSV application.


Yes ECSA is correct. The letter you need is what is called "Letter of good standing" and ECSA would be glad to provide you this letter as soon as you are registered with them.

But since your registration is still in progress with them, they will not be able to issue you this letter. I would attach proof of registration if i were you or i will entirely wait until i'm properly registered with ECSA and obtain a "letter of good standing" rather than having my application rejected and then having to go thru appeal because you cannot provide this letter. 

I must tell you, when i applied for my critical skills then, home affairs rejected my application because they somehow lost the letter of good standing from ECSA and i had to get another letter from ECSA and then appeal which took more than a year before my CSV was issued.

So make up your mind and probably wait for your registration to be complete before applying.

Good luck with your decisions.....


----------



## jacob chacko (Mar 30, 2018)

*ECSA interview Questions*

I am jacob , Completed B.tech (Civil ) and ME ( Structural Engineering).
presently working as civil structural Engineer.
i Like to know about what type of Questions will ask in Interview.
i submitted all required documents , they called for interview with short notice and requested for another date.
personal interview required ? skype ?


----------



## jacob chacko (Mar 30, 2018)

*ECSA interview Questions*

I am jacob , Completed B.tech (Civil ) and ME ( Structural Engineering).
presently working as civil structural Engineer.
i Like to know about what type of Questions will ask in Interview.
i submitted all required documents , they called for interview with short notice and requested for another date.
personal interview required ? skype ?


----------



## Akhil003 (Apr 27, 2018)

rajeswar2015 said:


> Update :
> 
> I received my ECSA registration certificate yesterday .Will try to apply for CS Visa soon
> 
> Thanks



hello friend , 

I neeed your valuable advice..for ecsa registration.

Please tell me all the documents required for ECSA from the starting point.


----------



## jacob chacko (Mar 30, 2018)

Akhil003 said:


> hello friend ,
> 
> I neeed your valuable advice..for ecsa registration.
> 
> Please tell me all the documents required for ECSA from the starting point.


1st step ECSA Education Evaluation
Documents are below
True copy of Mark sheet +Degreee certificate
Application form
Course Evaluation (Annex C )
MIE verification certificate
Final Year project Report Copy
Syllabus Copy
Payment Receipt copy


----------



## superli2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

*candidate or professional ECSA*



rajeswar2015 said:


> Update :
> 
> I received my ECSA registration certificate yesterday .Will try to apply for CS Visa soon
> 
> Thanks


------------Hi,rajeswar2015 ,can you confirm a candidate professional engineer or candidate engineering technician is ok for critical skill visa? or must be professional engineer? i heard many people got rejected critical skill visa application while they apply as candidate........


----------



## sadhana Mishra (Aug 27, 2019)

*ECSA list of Document*



rajeswar2015 said:


> Hi friends ,
> 
> I have received a mail from ECSA regarding my registration as Candidate Engineering Technician. The mail says i will receive a original registration letter with in 8 weeks but its been more than 14 weeks. I don't think I will receive it any time soon.
> 
> ...




Hi Rajesh,

Can you please let me know the required document needed for ECSA Registartion and how longer it will take to process the same.


----------

